# How I Shoot Dragons



## TheFantasticG (Sep 29, 2011)

In my spare bedroom studio at the house


----------



## jake337 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice! The device attached to your hotshoe? Is this to block the pop up flash while it triggers off camera flash? Link to where you got it?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, that's what it is for. Google, "Nikon R1 kit" and it comes with it.


----------



## Overread (Sep 29, 2011)

5 Dragons - indoors? How? 

Is the plant some kind of scent based attraction to dragonflies?


----------



## Forkie (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't understand.  How do you entice them into your room?


----------



## jake337 (Sep 30, 2011)

TheFantasticG said:


> Yes, that's what it is for. Google, "Nikon R1 kit" and it comes with it.



Nice, I've looked at the kit before but never noticed that.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 30, 2011)

Entice them? Some things shall remain a mystery


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 30, 2011)

Very easy to capture one.  Just go from behind and grab the tail.


----------



## Overread (Sep 30, 2011)

Ahh then they are either little models or dragons that had a fatal encounter with an entomologist/alcohol


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 30, 2011)

Neither, Overread. Good guess though.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 30, 2011)

superglue!  haha jk


----------



## Overread (Sep 30, 2011)

Breeding/hatching off the dragons ?


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Forkie said:


> I don't understand.  How do you entice them into your room?


 He puts on some soft music, lights a few candles, pours a little "SHAM PANYA" and viola.


----------



## Omofo (Sep 30, 2011)

Butterfly net for an easy capture.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 30, 2011)

None are hurt and all are released into my backyard afterward. I need them to reproduce and make more dragons so I have some to take pictures of tomorrow


----------



## pdq5oh (Oct 1, 2011)

I've seen where some people chill bugs to photograph them.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 3, 2011)

Aye, but these are all room temp of 70ish degrees.


----------



## Overread (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmm do dragons eat/drink sugar water? I know that works for some insects when spread over leaves and the like.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 4, 2011)

They are  pure carnivores, from what I have seen (much like Robber Flies). As far as I have read they don't have a liking of sugar water or honey.


----------



## Olga_pv (Oct 4, 2011)

TheFantasticG said:


> They are  pure carnivores


yes, dragons are predators and they are very good at catching flies and mosquitoes, it's better to keep them alive and apologize after photo sessions


----------

